# Travel outside when i am TR visa in australia



## manrag (Feb 14, 2010)

I am in australia and applied for TR visa and wanted to know whether i can travel to different country for a week when TR visa is in process ....

If i travel outside Australia does my applied TR VISA gets rejected??

Please let me know.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

manrag said:


> I am in australia and applied for TR visa and wanted to know whether i can travel to different country for a week when TR visa is in process ....
> 
> If i travel outside Australia does my applied TR VISA gets rejected??
> 
> Please let me know.


Of course you would need a visa that currently allows that to happen.
And if do, you could contact Immi - Contact Us - Department of Immigration and Citizenship , best by email to have a record and confirm with them.
If it is allowed and your visa is coming up for decision they would then know to delay the decision and/or advise you to return.


----------

